# Sewing deer hide



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a project I'm thinking of. I'm going to make a zippered pouch from dear hide and some kind of soft internal padding. Not sure what that will be yet. 

My questions are:
> I have a decent selection of leather needles for my machines, but do I really need them?
> I want a really strong durable thread. What should I use? Brand, size, material?
> Would it be best to use a machine with the needle facing front to rear, or side to side, or does it matter?
> I'm planning on a straight stitch to secure the zipper, but was considering a decorative stitch over that to make it look different. Can you do that with deer hide with out ruining it?


Joe


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Joe,
I can only answer a few questions because I've never worked with deer hide. But I'd say "Yes" you need to use a leather needle..it'll make a bigger hole so the thread doesn't wear/break as it goes through the fabric. I wouldn't think the orientation of the needle to the machine would make any difference to sewing, only to you. Which one is more comfortable for you to use?

As for thread, it's really all Greek to me...but I'd suggest trying a few on a scrap of hide if you have it and see what you like best or what works best. 

A decorative stitch on the zipper would be going through more layers and might not stitch well...again, if you can, you might just have to practice it.

good luck!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

a leather needle slices through the hide like a knife, so yes it is necessary

doesn't matter which direction

thread will require a heavier gauge. Upholstery thread (or even jeans stitch if your machine can handle it.)

long basting stitches anything smaller makes the slices the needle makes too close together and the hide can tear.

You can pick up a leather sewing machine under $500 Singer 29-4 or industrial 29-71 they are treadle. I mention this in case you get bit by the leather bug!
There is a small but steady market for those that can repair saddles, make chaps, vests, and have seen at some rabbit shows, husbands with a booth making leather purses, moccasins, stuffed animals out of rabbit fur.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Years ago, I re-canvased an entire pop up camper using an old machine made in Japan. I'd told my "sewing machine guy" what I was about to do, and he suggested I not use my Singer 401a on it, but to use an old machine. He told me the old metal Japanese off brand machines were made to go up and down well, but not detailed. The camper came out great, and I sewed through several layers of canvas along with making flat felt seams on the tent. That was a once in a lifetime project. I still have the machine in case I need it, but I think my investment was about $25. 

I'd check out some thrift stores. I'd go with the needle, thread and some kind of scrap fabric, like blue jeans in hand. Hopefully there will be a bobbin in the machine so you can try it out. Most places won't mind if they are going to make a sale. You may even try your luck on Craigslist or Freecycle, posting a "wanted free or cheap" ad. There are alot of old sewing machines out there not being used that take up space people might be glad to give you.

I agree with the upholstery thread, heavy duty needle and practicing on scraps. As far as decorative stitches go, I think I'd do those by hand with an embroidery thread here and there.. A decorative machine stitch will be too intense for the hide I think. 

Best of luck to you on your project!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

We have Joe's Mom's HOTHER and it is a Japanese HA-1 clone and that will be the machine that gets the job. 

Elaine


----------

